# A very wonky bloom!



## P-chan (Jan 3, 2009)

This is the bloom from my Paph. Yabba Dabba Doo x Paph. Hsinying Web. It started spiking in June of this past year. It took forever!. It's the first blooming for it. It was in my basement, and the gro-lights were near the furnace while it was being cleaned. I hope that that's all that the problem was... The new growth has an indent on the foliage, the same way the old growth had. :sob:


----------



## TADD (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow the dorsal looks nice..... Good color and petal stance..... I would keep it and try to bloom it out again for sure...


----------



## P-chan (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks, Tadd- My others usually bloom well! This one has me pretty bummed-out. I'll keep her going, as the color is good.


----------



## tocarmar (Jan 3, 2009)

I think it looks fine!! The dorsal & petal stance looks good! I'd keep it for another blooming.

Tom


----------



## P-chan (Jan 3, 2009)

tocarmar said:


> I think it looks fine!! The dorsal & petal stance looks good! I'd keep it for another blooming.
> 
> Tom



Will do, Tom! Thanks...


----------



## Gilda (Jan 3, 2009)

I would bloom it again ,too ! The color is great !!!

I had one that had one lateral fused to the pouch and the dorsal was fused with the synsepal..the staminode was weird. It was quite disgusting to look at !! A first bloomer for me , and it does have another spike. It is one of my most vigorous growers, and they seem to always be the ones with flower deformities ?? Go figure !


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 3, 2009)

Definitely bloom again. The colour is so solid!
I think it got too close to the microwave


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 3, 2009)

Hopefully next time...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 3, 2009)

Color definitely makes it a keeper.:clap:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 3, 2009)

That pouch looks like it had some kind of physical damage to it at some point as it was opening...I doubt that it is genetic...from the looks of the rest of the bloom, I'd expect a gorgeous flower on its next bloom......Eric


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 3, 2009)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> That pouch looks like it had some kind of physical damage to it at some point as it was opening...I doubt that it is genetic...from the looks of the rest of the bloom, I'd expect a gorgeous flower on its next bloom......Eric


 I agree...it looks like it got caught in it's sheath...maybe lower humidity at this time of the year.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 8, 2009)

I would definately give it another try if I were you cause colour is superb!!! But I would keep it in general despite the shape matter!!!


----------



## P-chan (Jan 8, 2009)

Ron-NY said:


> I agree...it looks like it got caught in it's sheath...maybe lower humidity at this time of the year.



It seemed the plant was "dented" on one side, and the bud came out that way also! The new growth is "dented", too...very strange. None of my others have done this.


----------

